# Pontus Rex, You Were the Best



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Pontus Rex
December 22, 2012-June 02, 2013

Some betta fish have aggressive personalities. They flare at their owners and try to fight with other males through the glass. Pontus Rex was not this way. He had a kind and loving nature. Ponty was always happy to see me. When I walked into my room he would swim around excitedly, shaking his body until I went over to greet him. I would talk to him through the glass, calling him my "Pontasaurus" or "Honey Bunches." My sweet boy always seemed genuinely excited to see me. His favorite places were his leaf hammock, on which he loved to lounge, and his yellow submarine. Pontus thoroughly enjoyed swimming in his submarine and would often go in there and hide. He thought I couldn't see him, which was quite adorable. 

Ponty had a very happy personality and made bubble nests about once a month. He would have made an excellent father if I ever bred him. Amazingly, he always knew when it was six o’clock (dinner time). He would swim up to the opening in his tank hood and wait for me to drop in his food. My little piggy would eat up his pellets immediately and wait, hoping, that he would get a blood worm as a treat. Since I loved spoiling him, he usually did. Whenever I dropped in his blood worm, he would go into predator mode. Pontus would swim up slowly, a fierce hunter, strike at the worm to kill it (he didn't know it was already dead), and then feast happily on his treat. 

Ponty loved the comfort of a cozy place. His favorite spot to sleep was right on top of his heater, between the cord and the glass. Sleeping in between the two, he looked like a baby tucked in for bed. 

In his last week and a half, he was fighting fin rot. I believe he got this disease from his fins being weakened by the current of his tank filter. Upon noticing his torn fins, a typical fin rot symptom, I moved him into a one gallon hospital tank in the kitchen to receive daily water changes. Pontus was a champ. He kept his happy demeanor and friendly nature to the end. Pontus loved being in the kitchen because he saw my mother and me more often. We often had to stop in the middle of washing the dishes to go over and talk with him, as he would swim around excessively to get our attention.

On his final day, Ponty’s normally vibrant blue and green fins were quite pale. He lost his normal piggy appetite and simply lay, lethargically on his hammock. He had a hard time swimming, though I attributed this to his nearly healed, but still present fin rot. My mother found him on the bottom of the tank and called me in to see that he had passed away. 

His death has been devastating. It’s silly, I know. Pontus Rex was a fish, but I still saw him as a child, my dear fish son. He was “mommy’s sweet boy,” always there to have staring contests with me, which he always won, or to jump up for his food. He may have been “just a fish,” but he brought me a ton of happiness. Pontus helped me through the transition of college and has been a very special part of my life. I will miss him dearly. Swim in peace my dearest Pontus Rex.


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Perhaps, the worst part of this is that I think his death is my fault. I've been doing some research, trying to find out what could have killed him, and I believe I may have over-salted his hospital tank. I was advised to add two teaspoons per water change, but not paying close enough attention, and not being great with measurements, I had been adding two tablespoons. I can't believe I killed my baby. I'm a terrible fish mother. He deserved so much better.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Im so sorry, he sounds like he was really special. And hey, something like this happened to me very recently and everyone makes mistakes so i guess we just need to learn from them...


----------



## GrlRacr (May 9, 2013)

Haleigh,

I'm so very sorry to hear about your beautiful fish. I understand what you mean about how very special the bond we have with them can be. Not that it will bring him back, but everything in life is a learning experience, if you choose to adopt another betta, I am certain he will have a long and happy life. SIP Ponty.


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks both of you. I really appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Bettafish327 (Apr 23, 2013)

I lost my 2 Oscars, needleose gar, pike chiclid, and 2 tricolor sharks to ick, because I wasn't adding enough medicine to the tank we all make mistakes. We live and learn. My dad lost 30 chiclids due to bleach residue on his hands. Don't be too hard on yourself. Me and my dad have repopulated the tanks and now have thriving tanks again. I know how you feel, my fish mean the world to me and will be my full time career. I know another betta won't be Pontus Rex, but he would want you to have a new fish. Goodluck.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

awwww he sounds so sweet, reminds me alot of my Chum. he's a very sweet natured fish. very different from Sushi. But I love(d) them both and when Sushi passed it broke my heart. I didnt think a fish would upset me that much but man I cried like a baby and I know I will when its Chums time too (probably more so b/c he IS so sweet and gentle) Im sorry for your loss. I hope u find peace soon. and dont beat yourself up about the salt it sounds like it might have already been his time. what-if's wont get u anywhere just take solace in knowing u gave him a great home!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Bettafish327 and sareena79, I'm sorry for your losses, and I appreciate your encouragement. The kind people on this forum have truly made Ponty's passing a bit more easy on me. 

I'm not ready to get another fish right now; I'm still grieving over Ponty. I think I've used up a whole tissue box so far! Eventually, I will go out and get another one. I love betta fish so much. I just worry that I won't have a special bond with a new fish like I had with Ponty.


----------



## Bettafish327 (Apr 23, 2013)

That's what I feared, when I lost all the fish listed above, it took me 3 months to clean the tank I was so sad, I know what you feel. I do however regret not getting my tank clean, I misseda chance to get new fish to bond with and get over my losses. I hope you recover. Just to let you know I was so sad I dug 6 holes in my backyard for my fish and made headstones. Be strong.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Haleigh said:


> Bettafish327 and sareena79, I'm sorry for your losses, and I appreciate your encouragement. The kind people on this forum have truly made Ponty's passing a bit more easy on me.
> 
> I'm not ready to get another fish right now; I'm still grieving over Ponty. I think I've used up a whole tissue box so far! Eventually, I will go out and get another one. I love betta fish so much. I just worry that I won't have a special bond with a new fish like I had with Ponty.


Yeah it took me a while to get over Sushi and was afraid of the same thing (not bonding) and I actually got a whole new tank/decor when I got Chum b/c it made me too sad to look at but I wouldnt trade him for the world now. I still miss Sushi but I love Chumlee sooo much. U will know when u are ready. dont rush!


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

im sorry for your loss..i hope you recover soon...ive lost some fish too, i cried so hard those days


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. he was a beautiful betta. S.I.P Pontus.


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate your condolences.


----------



## BettaPrincess13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I hate when people say fish are just fish with no personalities or feelings. they are so ignorant when it comes to fish saying they don't feel or care about anything. I believe they do. Yours reminds me so much of mine. He always comes to the tank to see how I am and what Im doing and keep me company. and would always swim over when he saw I was sad and make me happy with his cuteness and just stare. and watches me when I'm leaving like "where are you going don't leave me ):" 

I also see my fish as my child and I talk to him always he's my buddy and I love him dearly. right now he's fighting fit rot like yours was and an internal parasite and refuses to eat and hasn't for a week now. I'm treating him now for the parasite and then the fin rot but I don't know if he'll make it. He's a fighter much like yours and always tries to swim around but lately he's been lethargic and its become hard for him to come up for air. hopefully he makes it through but I'm preparing myself for the worst ):

It's so hard to lose a fish. especially a unique fish that was your companion and so close to you. you can never replace them. I don't seem them as just fish but loving companions that are always there for you.I think that they do understand feelings and recognize their owners and comfort you just like any other pet. I'm very sorry for your loss of such a wonderful companion. just know one day you'll be reunited with him and he'll be up there waiting for you when you get there. don't ever think it's your fault you did your best to treat him and I'm sure he knew that 

S.I.P Pontus Rex


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

BettaPrincess, I couldn't agree more. And thank you so much for your sweet post. I really appreciate it  Ponty stayed primarily on my desk at school. I would always see him and talk to him from my seat at the desk. Every now and then, I would sit on my bed (next to the desk) and peak my head over to watch him from the opposite side of the tank. He would freak out, swim over, and just give me with incredulous look like "How in the world did you get over there mommy?!?"

Your fish sounds so wonderful. I'm glad he is loving and brings you so much happiness. I hope he gets better very soon! Keep your thoughts happy and just give him all the love and attention you can.


----------

